# How old is too old for Lycra 🥴



## Tripster (1 Jul 2020)

45 Returning to road cycling but am I too old for Lycra ?😱
13 stone, healthy figure 😛, (wife says my legs are my best bit, the rest is crap) and spend most of my life wearing shorts (even in winter) but am I just too old now to wear the budgie smuggling bib shorts and figure hugging tops of a road cyclist ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2020)

You are now in your middle age, so perfect for Lycra . Embrace your inner MAMIL


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

No. Just learn to tuck if going out in public 

And whatever you do...do NOT get white shorts


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

WTF?
Wear what you want. Cyclists wear lycra because it is practical and does the job well. 
Dont let the smart arises call you a MAMIL. They know nowt. And they can't ride a bike. 
Ask them about how daft they look on a golf course wearing that stupid uniform - and it is a uniform because they are all scared of upsetting the club captain by wearing something different. 

Or ask them about footy fans. Why do they all wear scarves when it's not cold?

Wear anything that makes you happy, but Lycra does what it says on the tin.


----------



## alicat (1 Jul 2020)

102.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

I'm 66 on Monday........I'll still be out in my kit. 45? What on earth are you worried about? 😄


----------



## HMS_Dave (1 Jul 2020)

If you're comfortable go for it. A bike is a different thing to different people. Commuters generally don't wear lycra but those who go out on a road bike in their spare time generally do. It's all about comfort. Personally i don't wear it, but it isn't for vain reasons. Go with whatever and **** everyone else.


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> 45 Returning to road cycling but am I too old for Lycra ?😱
> 13 stone, healthy figure 😛, (wife says my legs are my best bit, the rest is crap) and spend most of my life wearing shorts (even in winter) but am I just too old now to wear the budgie smuggling bib shorts and figure hugging tops of a road cyclist ?



You aren't too old for lycra. I'm 57, turning 58 this month. I wear lycra shorts for every road ride. I hope to one day be in better shape to start mountain biking again soon and will wear mountain bike specific shorts that have lycra underneath so they look like regular shorts. But for the road? You're never too old. One thing I am hesitant to wear is the skin tight tops because I have a good sized gut. I'm trying to lose that and once it's down to a respectable level, I'll be wearing the tops again too.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm 66 on Monday........I'll still be out in my kit. 45? What on earth are you worried about? 😄


Bleeding youngster


----------



## Slick (1 Jul 2020)

Never too old for lycra although certain arrangements are normally required.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2020)

45 lol... just a youngster. I know cyclists over 30 years older then that who wear lycra. So dont worry about it and wear it if you want or not.


----------



## Tripster (1 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> No. Just learn to tuck if going out in public
> 
> And whatever you do...do NOT get white shorts


I dont follow.... learn to tuck ??


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2020)

Well I'm nearly 69 wear what you like, just be comfortable


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jul 2020)

Stick the spandex on and remember to put your hands on your hips when ever you stop so everyone can see " you da man that dont give a dam "


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2020)

Your just a whipper snapper . As others say, wear what you like.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> I dont follow.... learn to tuck ??


As drag performers do


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jul 2020)

im sure you don’t look like this so you’ll be fine. Whatever you think he’s got the balls to wear it.
Dont forget to get the ‘chain tattoo’ for more street cred


----------



## Tripster (1 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> As drag performers do



Not a side of life I am familiar with but each to their own


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> Not a side of life I am familiar with but each to their own


Clearly not something I would ever need to partake of either


----------



## Tripster (1 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Clearly not something I would ever need to partake of either



We can only take your word for that😀


----------



## GoodLifeSpud (1 Jul 2020)

I just bought my first pair of cycling shorts with padding at 41 and understand your concern :-) It does make a difference in terms of comfort - or at least the padding does. There doesn't seem much good advice about where to start. I opted for some Altura Clickfast undershorts with padding. There was little else at entry level that didn't have crap reviews. I wear jeans/normal shorts over the top. Noone would know I had them on.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> We can only take your word for that😀


I’ll leave you to figure out why


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> You aren't too old for lycra. I'm 57, turning 58 this month. I wear lycra shorts for every road ride. I hope to one day be in better shape to start mountain biking again soon and will wear mountain bike specific shorts that have lycra underneath so they look like regular shorts. But for the road? You're never too old. One thing I am hesitant to wear is the skin tight tops because I have a good sized gut. I'm trying to lose that and once it's down to a respectable level, I'll be wearing the tops again too.


Similar here although I was 58 in March, at least my gut is coming down slowly


----------



## Tripster (1 Jul 2020)

GoodLifeSpud said:


> I just bought my first pair of cycling shorts with padding at 41 and understand your concern :-) It does make a difference in terms of comfort - or at least the padding does. There doesn't seem much good advice about where to start. I opted for some Altura Clickfast undershorts with padding. There was little else at entry level that didn't have crap reviews. I wear jeans/normal shorts over the top. Noone would know I had them on.


I would happily wear them not so long ago in my 30’s I still have the same Mavic Bibbed shorts and Team Sky top that all fit too!! But wondered is there a time to stop, a bit like wearing a baseball hat backwards, it just becomes wrong 😀


----------



## newfhouse (1 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Similar here although I was 58 in March, at least my gut is coming down slowly


Towards your knees?


----------



## newfhouse (1 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> I would happily wear them not so long ago in my 30’s I still have the same Mavic Bibbed shorts and Team Sky top that all fit too!! But wondered is there a time to stop, a bit like wearing a baseball hat backwards, it just becomes wrong 😀


Mind over matter. You don’t mind, judgemental folk don’t matter.


----------



## Tripster (1 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> I’ll leave you to figure out why



I’d rather not 😛


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

And the next problem is shorts or bibs.


----------



## Tripster (1 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> And the next problem is shorts or bibs.



bibs, keep them in place.
With shorts, as the ride progresses and I fatigue more, it directly coincides with how far they slip and show the crack of my arse.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

When you bend down to pull your shorts up only to find you are not able to straighten up.


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Jul 2020)

Another pensioner in Lycra here , and its got to be bibs.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Towards your knees?


Nah I was diagnosed Type 2 Diabetic about 18 months ago so I've been eating better and drinking less, lost a good 10kg since. My biggest weakness was bread (Toasted mainly but quite a few butties too) and packets of Biscuits with a cuppa.

EDIT for me Carbohydrate is really bad nowadays.


----------



## newfhouse (1 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah I was diagnosed Type 2 Diabetic about 18 months ago so I've been eating better and drinking less, lost a good 10kg since. My biggest weakness was bread (Toasted mainly but quite a few butties too) and packets of Biscuits with a cuppa.
> 
> EDIT for me Carbohydrate is really bad nowadays.


Yes, bread is bad news. I got into the habit of having a couple of slices of toast at work after riding in. Not good. Now I’m mostly working from home I’ve been able to knock that on the head because we don’t buy bread.


----------



## Dwn (1 Jul 2020)

I'm in my early 60's and no lightweight. I wouldn't want to walk down the road in Lycra, but as soon as I'm on the bike I couldn't give a monkeys what I look like. Comfort and practicality trump vanity and self-, consciousness. Go for it!


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Jul 2020)

At 73 I am quite slim and still wear lycra when riding but must admit to looking increasingly like a badly made sausage.


Well it gives my wife a laugh as I leave the house on my rides.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> And the next problem is shorts or bibs.


Bibs every time..........great for keeping everything in place!


----------



## Dwn (1 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Bibs every time..........great for keeping everything in place!


I'm a recent covert to Bibs, but couldn't do without them now


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (1 Jul 2020)

I just can't imagine riding in shorts. They just seem so wrong.


----------



## Brads (1 Jul 2020)

I bought a skinsuit this year lol, at 52 

Went veggie last year so it's the first time I've been able to wear one without looking like a badly stuffed sausage roll.

Answer is 1 day younger than the age you snuff it .


----------



## Ian H (1 Jul 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Dont forget to get the ‘chain tattoo’ for more street cred
> View attachment 533601



A well-known northern racing club bans from the club runs any member who is amateur enough to get chain oil on their leg.



Rusty Nails said:


> At 73 I am quite slim and still wear lycra when riding but must admit to looking increasingly like a badly made sausage.


In the early days of skinsuits Cycling [Weekly] advised that testers of pensionable age shouldn't wear lycra as they tended to resemble 'sacks of firewood'.


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Jul 2020)

I'm coming upto 51 and look like a sack of spuds in lycra. Do i still wear it?, Of course i do.
It's comfortable, wicks the sweat away and it's stops all that chaffing that loose baggy shorts would cause. I see many people older and in worse shape than me wearing it too and they don't give two hoots either. You wear what ever you want buddy and enjoy your cycling because that's all that really matters. Wearing lycra just makes cycling that more comfortable


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jul 2020)

36

But I still wear it at 58. Bollox to everyone else.


----------



## mjr (1 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Wear anything that makes you happy, but Lycra does what it says on the tin.


Yep. It lies and is crap 

Wear what you like but don't feel you have to persevere with the padded pants if they don't work for you.


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah I was diagnosed Type 2 Diabetic about 18 months ago so I've been eating better and drinking less, lost a good 10kg since. My biggest weakness was bread (Toasted mainly but quite a few butties too) and packets of Biscuits with a cuppa.
> 
> EDIT for me Carbohydrate is really bad nowadays.



I hear you. When I last had bloodwork done it seems I was pre-diabetic. I sort of noticed that but never discussed my results with my doctor so the "message" never got through to me. I am scheduled for new bloodwork in two weeks. The last few weeks I've begun watching my sugar, carbs and calories hoping maybe I can avoid the diagnosis. But I've also been feeling some neuropathy in my feet and have a feeling I've got it. I too love my carbs in all forms. We'll see if I'm joining you.


----------



## Venod (1 Jul 2020)

Lycra is made for cycling, I wear it on every ride including the MTB, I did try some so called MTB shorts but while they may be more abrasion resistant, they are not as comfortable.
Oh and I am 68.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> I hear you. When I last had bloodwork done it seems I was pre-diabetic. I sort of noticed that but never discussed my results with my doctor so the "message" never got through to me. I am scheduled for new bloodwork in two weeks. The last few weeks I've begun watching my sugar, carbs and calories hoping maybe I can avoid the diagnosis. But I've also been feeling some neuropathy in my feet and have a feeling I've got it. I too love my carbs in all forms. We'll see if I'm joining you.


I would have been classed as 'pre-diabetic' a few years back but they lowered the 'normal' range in the UK so I now get classed as Type 2. It really started nearly 7 years ago when I snapped my Femur into 3 pieces and the 1st 'intramedullary nail' didn't work so they drilled the inside of the bone out a bit more and fitted a bigger pin. that's when I started putting weight on and ended up at just over 100kg (230lbs or so not exactly fat for a 6 footer but still too heavy) being pretty immobile for a year didn't help and I'm still in pain permanently but it's slowly getting better.


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I would have been classed as 'pre-diabetic' a few years back but they lowered the 'normal' range in the UK so I now get classed as Type 2. It really started nearly 7 years ago when I snapped my Femur into 3 pieces and the 1st 'intramedullary nail' didn't work so they drilled the inside of the bone out a bit more and fitted a bigger pin. that's when I started putting weight on and ended up at just over 100kg (230lbs or so not exactly fat for a 6 footer but still too heavy) being pretty immobile for a year didn't help and I'm still in pain permanently but it's slowly getting better.



Yep. I didn't have an accident. My excuse for not getting off my ass and putting on weight was my own laziness and depression. My peak weight was 225 lbs. I'm now at 210 lbs. I've been riding 2 to 3 days a week and working out doing pushups, crunches and planks two days a week. I don't eat much during the day but I have a problem with late night noshing. I gotta cut that out. And I'll confess I'm nervous about getting the results of my bloodwork. I already have kidney disease so diabetes on top of that is not a good thing.


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Jul 2020)

Venod said:


> Lycra is made for cycling, I wear it on every ride including the MTB, I did try some so called MTB shorts but while they may be more abrasion resistant, they are not as comfortable.
> Oh and I am 68.



Aren't the mountain bike shorts just like road bike lycra with an added layer over the lycra?


----------



## Venod (1 Jul 2020)

I have had 2 pair and non had lycra underneath one pair had an insert, the other pair was designed to be worn over under shorts.


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2020)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 533597
> 
> 
> im sure you don’t look like this so you’ll be fine. Whatever you think he’s got the balls to wear it.


I admire his brass neck; I could never go out in public wearing open toe sandals and white socks!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> I admire his brass neck; I could never go out in public wearing open toe sandals and white socks!


Aye they'd have to be Argyll ones for me too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> I admire his brass neck; I could never go out in public wearing open toe sandals and white socks!


I've seen this picture on and off for years but, oddly enough, his footwear has never been the thing that jumps out at me.... 

65, lycra's fine but I will wear shorts on top sometimes - I don't want people thinking that I think I'm fit.


----------



## Zipp2001 (1 Jul 2020)

I'm 16.07 stone 60 years old and have never stopped wearing spandex. I'm not about to start worrying what others think, and yes I wear lots of pink.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jul 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Yes, *bread is bad news. *I got into the habit of having a couple of slices of toast at work after riding in. Not good. Now I’m mostly working from home I’ve been able to knock that on the head because we don’t buy bread.


Why? I love my bread and nothing beats the smell of warm bread from the oven.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Why? I love my bread and nothing beats the smell of warm bread from the oven.



For people like us, bread is loaded with carbohydrates. Carbohydrates are very very bad for us. They convert to glucose in the blood. No one said we don't love love love bread. But it doesn't like us.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Why? I love my bread and nothing beats the smell of warm bread from the oven.


I love Bread too it's only recently that the effects of Processed Carbohydrates on the body have been brought to my attention.


----------



## snorri (2 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> 13 stone,


Still using Imperial measures, yes, too old by far.


----------



## newfhouse (2 Jul 2020)

gavroche said:


> Why? I love my bread and nothing beats the smell of warm bread from the oven.


I like it, but the highly processed stuff we have in the mess room at work piles on the kilos and does my digestive system no favours at all. Pre-pandemic, at home, we used to sometimes buy ‘proper’ bread from a real bakery, which is not so bad.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Jul 2020)

newfhouse said:


> I like it, but the highly processed stuff we have in the mess room at work piles on the kilos and does my digestive system no favours at all. Pre-pandemic, at home, we used to sometimes buy ‘proper’ bread from a real bakery, which is not so bad.



Since I need to cut the stuff out, if I do allow myself the occassonal treat, it's going to be some artisan bread like a loaf of Rustic or Peasant bread. The kind you break a piece off and dip it in olive oil. Yum. But my freewheeling bread eating days are over.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2020)

newfhouse said:


> I like it, but the highly processed stuff we have in the mess room at work piles on the kilos and does my digestive system no favours at all. Pre-pandemic, at home, we used to sometimes buy ‘proper’ bread from a real bakery, which is not so bad.


Sorry but it is all as bad, the milling into flour is the processing*, nowadays I eat very little but what I do eat is the real tasty varieties.

* I went on a 'Diabetes Diet Course' (not my choice I was sent on it by the Doc) and in answer to the question "Which Bread contains the least Carbohydrate" there were various answers from the other participants but I said nothing til the person holding the class asked me what I thought, my answer "They're all the same" was the only correct one. The 'Health care professional' who was hosting this seminar reckoned afterwards to me that no one had ever got the answer to this 'trick question' right before in years of her hosting these education sessions. BTW this also holds true for Pasta, Pastry, and Cous-Cous, in fact anything made with Flour.


----------



## Tripster (2 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> I hear you. When I last had bloodwork done it seems I was pre-diabetic. I sort of noticed that but never discussed my results with my doctor so the "message" never got through to me. I am scheduled for new bloodwork in two weeks. The last few weeks I've begun watching my sugar, carbs and calories hoping maybe I can avoid the diagnosis. But I've also been feeling some neuropathy in my feet and have a feeling I've got it. I too love my carbs in all forms. We'll see if I'm joining you.



My dad was diagnosed type 2 when he was 40 ish, as was his dad at similar age. Both fit and healthy, my grandfather in his day a fireman and cyclist and my dad a touring cyclist who cycled round Europe with his brothers. Unfortunately diabetes is partial the reason he now has Alzheimer's😞 
I have always done active sport, trained in some capacity and watched what I eat (but I do love cake) just because I am at more risk with a history in family. 
Hope your checks all come back perfect @MntnMan62👍


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> My dad was diagnosed type 2 when he was 40 ish, as was his dad at similar age. Both fit and healthy, my grandfather in his day a fireman and cyclist and my dad a touring cyclist who cycled round Europe with his brothers. Unfortunately diabetes is partial the reason he now has Alzheimer's😞
> I have always done active sport, trained in some capacity and watched what I eat (but I do love cake) just because I am at more risk with a history in family.
> Hope your checks all come back perfect @MntnMan62👍



Thanks Tripster. So it seems that despite lifestyle, some people are just pre-disposed to Type 2 diabetes? I don't fall into that category but I know lots of people who lead similar levels of little exercise, poor diet and yet don't have diabetes. No one in my family has or had diabetes. I suppose I just have myself and my sedate lifestyle the last 10 or 15 years to thank for my condition. No one to blame for that but myself.


----------



## Tripster (2 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Thanks Tripster. So it seems that despite lifestyle, some people are just pre-disposed to Type 2 diabetes? I don't fall into that category but I know lots of people who lead similar levels of little exercise, poor diet and yet don't have diabetes. No one in my family has or had diabetes. I suppose I just have myself and my sedate lifestyle the last 10 or 15 years to thank for my condition. No one to blame for that but myself.


Well I cannot speak for my Grandad as he died when I was just born but as for my dad,
6ft, probably 13 stone with a physical and active job till the day he retired. But back then diabetes was not so talked about, or not that I remember as a kid, so he ate as he pleased. He stopped cycling when his brother was sadly killed by a bus but took it up again when diagnosed. So hereditary ? Maybe but he always said it was diet.
I remember once my mum caught him eating a chocolate swiss roll and he said he thought it was ok because it was made with brown sugar🥴 good old dad 🤣
I wouldnt blame yourself mate at all. Any of us could become diabetic, I work with lads who find it impossible to eat well on the road but are active and otherwise healthy. Last year 2 diagnosed with gout and 3 now on permanent blood pressure tablets. Its just luck of the draw 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FrankCrank (2 Jul 2020)

Only way to go when you're over thirty:


----------



## Tripster (2 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Thanks Tripster. So it seems that despite lifestyle, some people are just pre-disposed to Type 2 diabetes? I don't fall into that category but I know lots of people who lead similar levels of little exercise, poor diet and yet don't have diabetes. No one in my family has or had diabetes. I suppose I just have myself and my sedate lifestyle the last 10 or 15 years to thank for my condition. No one to blame for that but myself.




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ghSkYZu0tvI


Watch this film mate 👍 Eventually his diabetes reversed. And again, dont ever blame yourself ☺️


----------



## Tripster (2 Jul 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Only way to go when you're over thirty:
> View attachment 533676


Its like the Triumph motorcycles distinguished gentlemens rideout !!


----------



## Sharky (2 Jul 2020)

After scrolling through this thread, didn't realise how many youngsters we have on Cycle Chat - (Only 50 something, only 60 something etc)!

Don't think I am the oldest on here by a long way, but still in lycra/club kit at 70 - and waiting for the TT's to resume.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> Well I cannot speak for my Grandad as he died when I was just born but as for my dad,
> 6ft, probably 13 stone with a physical and active job till the day he retired. But back then diabetes was not so talked about, or not that I remember as a kid, so he ate as he pleased. He stopped cycling when his brother was sadly killed by a bus but took it up again when diagnosed. So hereditary ? Maybe but he always said it was diet.
> I remember once my mum caught him eating a chocolate swiss roll and he said he thought it was ok because it was made with brown sugar🥴 good old dad 🤣
> I wouldnt blame yourself mate at all. Any of us could become diabetic, I work with lads who find it impossible to eat well on the road but are active and otherwise healthy. Last year 2 diagnosed with gout and 3 now on permanent blood pressure tablets. Its just luck of the draw 🤷‍♂️


Type 2 is not the same as being Diabetic, no fingerpricks to check blood levels multiple times a day and no need to inject Insulin, modifying diet and taking exercise (the thing I struggle with) takes care of it along with 2 tablets a day (Metformin)


----------



## icowden (2 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Thanks Tripster. So it seems that despite lifestyle, some people are just pre-disposed to Type 2 diabetes? I don't fall into that category but I know lots of people who lead similar levels of little exercise, poor diet and yet don't have diabetes. No one in my family has or had diabetes. I suppose I just have myself and my sedate lifestyle the last 10 or 15 years to thank for my condition. No one to blame for that but myself.



Diabetes describes a medical condition whereby your Pancreas isn't producing Insulin properly. For Type 1 DIabetics this is due to an auto-immune response that has damaged the pancreas such that it pretty much gives up producing Insulin. After a short period of having artificial insulin, it tends to give up altogether. If Type 1 Diabetics don't manage their diabetes, it can be quickly fatal.

In Type 2 diabetes the cause of the problems with the pancreas tend to be linked to lifestyle. It can be fatty, exhausted, had too much pressure put on it during pregnancy etc. Causes can be too little exercise, too much alcohol, too much sugar making it work too hard. For many people It can be managed or reversed to a degree with lifestyle changes, weight loss, more exercise, dietary changes etc although some Type 2's will still require blood testing and Insulin injections. There are increased risk factors around family history and mental health, which is the pre-disposition you refer to. Type 2 Diabetics tend to be the ones that require additional input toward the end of life and the ones for whom failure to manage their condition adds in many more health risks and why you hear "Diabetes" mentioned in the same sentence as "co-morbidities". 

Whenever you hear "DIabetes" mentioned in a movie or a joke it is *always* type 2 that is being referred to. This casual use of "Diabetes" for Type 2 really annoys Type 1s. Ed Gamble has a nice comedy routine about a movie (Con-Air?) where they are desperate to get Insulin to treat a type 1 diabetic who has gone into hypo where they should actually be demanding Jelly-Babies. 

A lot of it is still a mystery. For example my daughter is Type 1, but we don't know why she became type 1 Diabetic at 11 years of age. It just happened. Something somewhere started doing things with her immune system. Luckily she is managing really well so far.

**************

Going back to the topic, the Lycra thing is more about whether *you* feel comfortable going full MAMIL. The BiL has no problem looking like a lycra legume but he is tall and thin. Personally I don't think this look suits a short fat man on a bike, and I prefer to have baggies with a lycra undershort, and a loose wicking sport shirt.


----------



## Venod (2 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> A lot of it is still a mystery. For example my daughter is Type 1, but we don't know why she became type 1 Diabetic at 11 years of age. It just happened.



My Grandmother was type 1, she lost her sight through it, my father was also type 1, but wasn't diagnosed untill his early 60's I can't see how he functioned if he had it most of his life, he ended up on injections, on any visit to the docs I always tell them my concerns about family history.


----------



## Teamfixed (2 Jul 2020)

It amuses me when I get the question "do you wear lycra" as if it indicates some kind of subversive activity is going on. My response to some pretty unfit friends of mine is to ask them if when they next go skiing, are they wearing corduroy?
Not sure if that dates me?


----------



## Saracenlad (2 Jul 2020)

Absolutely no need to wear Lycra these days. Loads of very comfortable and practical clothing available from lots of places. I am 76 and the only Lycra I wear every ride are my padded undershorts. Done CtoC and Lands End to JohnO'Groats and wore a mix of different kit. I think riding style dictates what we wear. My wife and I ride regularly 3/4 times a week and it has been amazing to see the number of riders clad in new looking Lycra riding a mountain bike on some of our favourite country lanes. Bet the bike shops can't believe the upturn in their business.


----------



## Ridgeway (2 Jul 2020)

I think the real answer is about 28yrs old unless you're a pro but who gives a f$ck  my fat belly looks great when squeezed into tight black stretchy fabric (my family may have an alternative opinion)


----------



## Profpointy (2 Jul 2020)

This young whipper snapper looks OK in this photo of him setting a new "hour record" in the over 105 category


----------



## RoadRider400 (2 Jul 2020)

Probably going to be controversial but I think the question should be 'how heavy is too heavy for lycra?'. Dont think there is an age limit for lycra.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

Sharky said:


> Don't think I am the oldest on here by a long way, but still in lycra/club kit at 70


No you are not.


----------



## icowden (2 Jul 2020)

Venod said:


> My Grabdmother was type 1, she lost her sight through it, my father was also type 1, but wasn't diagnosed untill his early 60's I can't see how he functioned if he had it most of his life, he ended up on injections, on any visit to the docs I always tell them my concerns about family history.


Yup. Happily the tech and knowledge is improving year on year. My little one has a gizmo on her arm that we can scan with a smartphone to see her blood glucose levels over time, a gizmo that calculates the insulin dosage for meals, and probably soon a gizmo that will administer insulin when needed (although the pump bit is delayed due to Covid19).


----------



## RoadRider400 (2 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> Yup. Happily the tech and knowledge is improving year on year. My little one has a gizmo on her arm that we can scan with a smartphone to see her blood glucose levels over time, a gizmo that calculates the insulin dosage for meals, and probably soon a gizmo that will administer insulin when needed (although the pump bit is delayed due to Covid19).


Thats some amazing technology right there. All the best to the little one.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> I'm 16.07 stone 60 years old and have never stopped wearing spandex. I'm not about to start worrying what others think, and yes I wear lots of pink.
> View attachment 533671


Which was the most painful part: eating that bike, shooting it out or being photographed while shooting?  (Sometimes I think my mind is not just warped but actually sprained... Seriously, It's a good photo but just a suggestive angle,..)


----------



## Notafettler (2 Jul 2020)

Everyone is to old for wearing lycra. It also irritates my skin so I may be biased


----------



## BrianUK (2 Jul 2020)

I find it a bit more comfy for longer cycles, even if I do look daft!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Jul 2020)

BrianUK said:


> I find it a bit more comfy for longer cycles, even if I do look daft!


Is a longer cycle the politically correct term for a tandem?


----------



## gasinayr (2 Jul 2020)

Physio I know says that wearing lycra is also a good support for your muscles and prevents strains


----------



## Baldy (2 Jul 2020)

You've got to wear lyra, just to annoy the fashionistas. The older and bigger you are the better.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jul 2020)

68 next birthday, and my collection of lycra cyclewear is only increasing. Slowly, to be sure, but...


----------



## Milzy (2 Jul 2020)

On your 100th birthday is a good time to retire the Lycra


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jul 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Yes, bread is bad news.


I used to work with a woman who said she was following a diet which had the core principle that you could basically eat as much bread as you wanted.
Don't remember what the theory was. That it was relatively low in fat (compared to chips?) maybe.

Don't remember if she said what this diet was called - I assumed (pre widespread internet) that she'd got it out of a mag.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2020)

Dwn said:


> I'm a recent covert to Bibs, but couldn't do without them now


dribble on your clothes when eating if not but i find the bit at the bottom dig in my belly when on the drops


----------



## Tripster (2 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> dribble on your clothes when eating if not but i find the bit at the bottom dig in my belly when on the drops
> View attachment 533768


You need the Terry Towelling ones instead, don't catch the drips but soak up the sweat and spilt tea better and they wont dig into your kench when on the drops


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jul 2020)

It may have been posted already (can't be arsed to trawl back) but the correct answer is when your bibs/shorts/tights are see-through. 😳🤢


----------



## BrianUK (2 Jul 2020)

Some don't leave much to the imagination as they are!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2020)

Milzy said:


> On your 100th birthday is a good time to retire the Lycra



and ride naked round the nursing home...


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Jul 2020)

Dayvo said:


> It may have been posted already (can't be arsed to trawl back) but the correct answer is when your bibs/shorts/tights are see-through. 😳🤢



That explains why there are so many women around me every time I go for a ride. 😝


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Jul 2020)

I continue to make lycra look good. To spice things up during the lockdown I have been developing a new look to replace Blue Steel.


----------



## G3CWI (3 Jul 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm 66 on Monday........I'll still be out in my kit. 45? What on earth are you worried about? 😄


Reminds me of posts I have seen elsewhere along the lines of is 45 too old to start mountain biking.


----------



## Miko1806 (3 Jul 2020)

52 and wear my lycra with pride, I'm old enough not to care what anyone thinks 
The first time is a bit daunting but once you've made the leap of faith there is no going back... Oh and agree with Vickster, DO NOT GET WHITE SHORTS unless you have something to shout about.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jul 2020)

I’ve never worn Lycra, except cycling shorts which I wear under a pair of MTB shorts.

I suppose it’s because I’m not really a sports cyclist, I just enjoy a bit of cycling.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jul 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> Probably going to be controversial but I think the question should be 'how heavy is too heavy for lycra?'. Dont think there is an age limit for lycra.


I think in both cases it’s a fear of being ridiculed that prompts the question.


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Jul 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I think in both cases it’s a fear of being ridiculed that prompts the question.


In was thinking in the context of functionality. I suspect you get to a point where over a certain weight the downward force is such that any reduction in drag from wearing lycra is negligable. Probably isnt a reality unless over 25stone but I dare say there are some.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jul 2020)

Miko1806 said:


> 52 and wear my lycra with pride, I'm old enough not to care what anyone thinks
> The first time is a bit daunting but once you've made the leap of faith there is no going back... Oh and agree with Vickster, DO NOT GET WHITE SHORTS unless you have something to shout about.


Knew a woman who sometimes wore silver lycra shorts. Couldn't help but think of bacofoil. Pretty sure she ditched them.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jul 2020)

RoadRider400 said:


> In was thinking in the context of functionality. I suspect you get to a point where over a certain weight the downward force is such that any reduction in drag from wearing lycra is negligable. Probably isnt a reality unless over 25stone but I dare say there are some.


I thought the primary motivation for leisure cyclists wearing Lycra was comfort? I don’t think persons of a more portly build are really interested in going .003% faster are they?


----------



## Miko1806 (3 Jul 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I thought the primary motivation for leisure cyclists wearing Lycra was comfort? I don’t think persons of a more portly build are really interested in going .003% faster are they?



It is definitely a comfort thing, decent quality supportive lycra bib shorts can make a 100 mile cycle ride achievable and enjoyable,
loose fitting shorts / boxers and even padded undershorts can and do lead to serious chafing, I have been there and its not pretty.
Close fitting jerseys etc IMO just help with wind resistance and keeping you as aero as possible and looking pro


----------



## postman (3 Jul 2020)

All the time.But once near my destination a cafe or shop.off the bike and put a pair and shorts on.Which I have carried on the saddlebag.


----------



## postman (3 Jul 2020)

Putting the shorts on over the bibshorts.Not taking the bibshorts off first.My case comes up in Leeds Magistrates Court next week.


----------



## Rusty Nails (3 Jul 2020)

Zipp2001 said:


> I'm 16.07 stone 60 years old and have never stopped wearing spandex. I'm not about to start worrying what others think, and yes I wear lots of pink.
> View attachment 533671



Nothing wrong with the lycra, but the full colour matching is way OTT. 

I take a perverse delight in mis-matching my cycling clothes when I go for a ride e.g red jersey, black shorts, blue socks and orange/pink helmet just to hear my wife say "have you looked in a mirror at all?" There is no need for an answer.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Jul 2020)

Never too old! I seem to have more cycling kit than civvies - I'm tempted to wear it all the time. 73 this year, just 9 stone. Don't forget you should be shaving your legs too ....


----------



## Venod (3 Jul 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Nothing wrong with the lycra, but the full colour matching is way OTT



Shorts must be black. IMO, no or discreet logos.


----------



## boydj (3 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> ...........................................
> A lot of it is still a mystery. For example my daughter is Type 1, but we don't know why she became type 1 Diabetic at 11 years of age. It just happened. Something somewhere started doing things with her immune system. Luckily she is managing really well so far.
> **************



Very similar to my daughter, who's now in her 40's and keeping a tight rein on her blood sugars.

I'm still in lycra when I go out (on the bike), and have no plans to do otherwise. It does help that I have the same waist size as I had 50 years ago. It's just the thighs that have a bit more meat on them.


----------



## Tripster (3 Jul 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Don't forget you should be shaving your legs too ....



No No No No No


----------



## roadrash (3 Jul 2020)

I may have said this once or twice before......
wear what you like and like what you wear...….feck em


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Nothing wrong with the lycra, but the full colour matching is way OTT.
> 
> I take a perverse delight in mis-matching my cycling clothes when I go for a ride e.g red jersey, black shorts, blue socks and orange/pink helmet just to hear my wife say "have you looked in a mirror at all?" There is no need for an answer.


My preferred way of doing it is to match baggy shorts with replica road team kit - Sky stuff picked up on clearance or the retro jerseys from Prendas for example - or bib shorts with the loose fit casual tops from Foska


----------



## MntnMan62 (4 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> No No No No No



I'm one hairy SOaB and there is no way I'm shaving my legs.....


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I used to work with a woman who said she was following a diet which had the core principle that you could basically eat as much bread as you wanted.
> Don't remember what the theory was. That it was relatively low in fat (compared to chips?) maybe.
> 
> Don't remember if she said what this diet was called - I assumed (pre widespread internet) that she'd got it out of a mag.


The 'Fat Arse' plan


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2020)

Miko1806 said:


> 52 and wear my lycra with pride, I'm old enough not to care what anyone thinks
> The first time is a bit daunting but once you've made the leap of faith there is no going back... Oh and agree with Vickster, DO NOT GET WHITE SHORTS unless you have something to shout about.


And that isn’t a hairy bum crack - not a good thing to a shout about to any poor cyclist with the misfortune of following you


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2020)

Venod said:


> Shorts must be black. IMO no or discreet logos.


Navy blue look good too


----------



## Miko1806 (4 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> I'm one hairy SOaB and there is no way I'm shaving my legs.....


I used to as a young impressionable novice to road cycling but no more as at my age shaving my legs will definitely not make me go faster..... And the wife doesn't like it as she says I have better looking legs than her 🤪


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> And that isn’t a hairy bum crack - not a good thing to a shout about to any poor cyclist with the misfortune of following you


And to think I thought of you as such a nice person. Next you'll be telling us you as @Saluki called it 'Bike Tarting' where you stand on the pedals and 'wiggle' after passing a fanciable bloke.


----------



## vickster (4 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> And to think I thought of you as such a nice person. Next you'll be telling us you as @Saluki called it 'Bike Tarting' where you stand on the pedals and 'wiggle' after passing a fanciable bloke.


Huh


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

Venod said:


> Shorts must be black. IMO, no or discreet logos.


exactly.
Please tell the italians.
The number of Italians I have followed out for their weekend spin who seem to feel the need to wear the entire branded team kit.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The 'Fat Arse' plan


I'd best not comment on her arse.
In her defence I at the time maybe half believed her - like many ex students I seemed to live on pasta for years - had the idea that it was inherently virtuous as it was relatively low in fat. Am nutritionally wiser now.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I'd best not comment on her arse.
> In her defence I at the time maybe half believed her - like many ex students I seemed to live on pasta for years - had the idea that it was inherently virtuous as it was relatively low in fat. Am nutritionally wiser now.


It seems to be a 'fashion' now, women in the good ol USofA have taken to having 'Butt Implants' 

BTW don't 'google' that, it'll put you off your breakfast.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> It seems to be a 'fashion' now, women in the good ol USofA have taken to having 'Butt Implants'
> 
> BTW don't 'google' that, it'll put you off your breakfast.


new thread time raleighnut


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> new thread time raleighnut


I'll watch it with interest.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'll watch it with interest.


over to you - maybe braver than me - "the things women do to themselves".


----------



## Slick (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> over to you - maybe braver than me - "the things women do to themselves".


I reckon your title would be the first mistake as male enhancements are available.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> over to you - maybe braver than me - "the things women do to themselves".


No it's stupid how 'blokes' react as this video from the 70s demonstrates perfectly,


View: https://youtu.be/BmkYD6fxCGw


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> No it's stupid how 'blokes' react as this video from the 70s demonstrates perfectly,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BmkYD6fxCGw



cool stunt work.
her saddle's too low.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> cool stunt work.
> her saddle's too low.


As are the saddles of the 2 blokes in the clip........................you didn't notice that though


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> As are the saddles of the 2 blokes in the clip........................you didn't notice that though


I was distracted by their stunts.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> cool stunt



Don’t get those two words mixed up!


----------



## Juan Kog (4 Jul 2020)

Some years ago a work colleague, on hearing I was a cyclist asked do you wear all that Lycra gear, yes I replied, but I will let you into a secret ,I hate cycling but its the only way a 52 year old man can get away with wearing tight stretchy shorts in public.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2020)

Baldy said:


> You've got to wear lyra, just to annoy the fashionistas. The older and bigger you are the better.


I think you got that backwards. The cycling fashion police, the Velominati, compel Lycra.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2020)

Miko1806 said:


> It is definitely a comfort thing, decent quality supportive lycra bib shorts can make a 100 mile cycle ride achievable and enjoyable,
> loose fitting shorts / boxers and even padded undershorts can and do lead to serious chafing, I have been there and its not pretty.
> Close fitting jerseys etc IMO just help with wind resistance and keeping you as aero as possible and looking pro


The opposite is also possible, with irritation from Lycra, badly placed pad edge seams and sweat retained by the pad.

And who wants to look like a pro when you're not? I'm not insecure about not having a ProTeam contract!


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> exactly.
> Please tell the italians.
> The number of Italians I have followed out for their weekend spin who seem to feel the need to wear the entire branded team kit.


Was it an Italian team about ten years ago that had blue shorts with a red heart shaped "codpiece"?


----------



## screenman (4 Jul 2020)

3 and sixpence.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2020)

As long as you feel comfortable


----------



## Gunk (4 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> And who wants to look like a pro when you're not? I'm not insecure about not having a ProTeam contract!



Chap who owns our LBS told me that some of customers are so in to the whole pro look and image they've almost convinced themselves that if Chris Froome had an off day, they could hop on a team bike and win a stage!


----------



## Miko1806 (4 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> The opposite is also possible, with irritation from Lycra, badly placed pad edge seams and sweat retained by the pad.
> 
> And who wants to look like a pro when you're not? I'm not insecure about not having a ProTeam contract!


I do agree that cheap poorly made kit as well as expensive poorly fitted Lycra can chafe, give you saddle sores and make even a 20km bimble seem unbearable. Get the bibs right, use chamois cream if needed and the right saddle and you are laughing.
I think you missed my irony about looking pro.....
Having ridden in local TTs and club races in my past I do appreciate the benefits of snug kit but I never in my wildest imagination ever thought I'd become pro. Doesn't hurt to try and look good though 😉


----------



## beepbeep (4 Jul 2020)

I dont give a toss what people think of me and dont care what I look like in lycra or anything else...If its comfortable and also functional for cycling then go for it...I dont have the figure of a pro cyclist ...im over 50 but can still give the youngsters a run for their money on a ride out....
I was an avid MTB rider before I got into road cycling in a big way a few years back and always wore cheap crappy cycling clobber from Halfords / eBay but after too many sore backsides / chaffing elsewhere I decided that you get what you pay for .......Im not a FKW and dont resemble a reject from a top team but I like to wear top quality kit in bright colours ....Pink features heavily in my cycling / sports wear.

So go for it...and bollocks to the rest


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2020)

Miko1806 said:


> I do agree that cheap poorly made kit as well as expensive poorly fitted Lycra can chafe, give you saddle sores and make even a 20km bimble seem unbearable. Get the bibs right, use chamois cream if needed and the right saddle and you are laughing.


Or just get a saddle that fits and regular clothes with room to move and no seams across the bum and you'll be laughing too. Spandex strictly optional.



> I think you missed my irony about looking pro.....


Probably. Tone don't type.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Jul 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> but those who go out on a road bike in their spare time generally do.



I don't wear lycra and have no intention of ever wearing lycra. Regardless of what sort of bike I am riding I dress pretty much the same - casually, ranging from semi-respectable to a borderline tramp. Most middle aged men who wear lycra really should take a good look in the mirror before venturing out in public looking like a sack of custard.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Was it an Italian team about ten years ago that had blue shorts with a red heart shaped "codpiece"?


Possibly.
I saw a team on the podium once at the end of the giro di sardegna who had an unbelievable kit based on skin tone but, though i found it once, appears to have been bleached from the web.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> As long as you feel comfortable


True.
Was a woman on a ride who got me into lycra, convinced me it was just so comfortable. It is. Sometimes i wear it, sometimes not. 
My lycra journey continues - 15 years later have only just been persuaded of the sometime merits of bibs. Bib longs have a lot going for them in wet cold northern parts when on long rides for sure.


----------



## Miko1806 (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Possibly.
> I saw a team on the podium once at the end of the giro di sardegna who had an unbelievable kit based on skin tone but, though i found it once, appears to have been bleached from the web.



I think this is the one you are thinking about, quickly banned by the UCI after several complaints.....


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

Miko1806 said:


> I think this is the one you are thinking about, quickly banned by the UCI after several complaints.....


Cripes.
Didn't know the uci could ban strips though.
I'd love to see the full banned list, with pics.
Wasn't that one though.
The one i saw was a team of (very brave) men.


----------



## Miko1806 (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Cripes.
> Didn't know the uci could ban strips though.
> I'd love to see the full banned list, with pics.
> Wasn't that one though.
> The one i saw was a team of (very brave) men.



This one?


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jul 2020)

Miko1806 said:


> This one?


mm - not sure but don't think so - maybe I've banished the exact memory from my mind.

Am impressed/intrigued/maybe a tad concerned by your ready access to such a collection of fleshy horrors though.


----------



## Miko1806 (4 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> mm - not sure but don't think so - maybe I've banished the exact memory from my mind.
> 
> Am impressed/intrigued/maybe a tad concerned by your ready access to such a collection of fleshy horrors though.


Haha, I'm an avid pro cycling fan and have been following cycling for many years, I also have an idetic memory and stuff like this just stays in my memory for such occasions as these 🤣


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Most middle aged men who wear lycra really should take a good look in the mirror before venturing out in public looking like a sack of custard.




Perhaps they go out knowing what they look like but don't give a flying feck what anyone else thinks, just a thought eh...


----------



## Trek_Girl (4 Jul 2020)

I thought lycra was the recommended attire. Wear what you feel is suitable and comfortable. Sometimes I wear joggers


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jul 2020)

Trek_Girl said:


> I thought lycra was the recommended attire. Wear what you feel is suitable and comfortable. Sometimes I wear joggers


Exactly, wear what works for you.


----------



## Brandane (5 Jul 2020)

Cycling covers such a wide spectrum, what does it matter what you wear while on a bike? I do wear lycra occasionally, but strictly limited to "home to home" rides on the road bike, which doesn't happen very often. I wouldn't dream of going into a pub or cafe dressed in lycra shorts; it's too much like wandering in in your underwear, or swimming trunks. Modesty and respect for others means I would have to put a pair of proper shorts over them. Similarly if I cycle to go and visit anyone, I won't be wandering into their house in lycra shorts. Yes they are comfortable on a bike, but I don't find "normal" clothing to be much less comfortable - and that includes several 100 mile rides done in normal shorts or leggings with lycra underneath. I think too many cyclists are sending out the wrong message by making out that cycling requires special clothing and safety equipment (not mentioning the "H" word) and putting potential cyclists off. If cycling is to become transport for the masses then it's going to have to become more inclusive. It has been refreshing to see a lot of younger people out on bikes during lockdown, wearing what they like, and bare headed too!


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jul 2020)

^^^ This. There are so many variations of cyclist, so their attire will vary accordingly. My old Peugeot mixte shopper bike has a huge squishy saddle, for example, which might not be great for a long ride (although it might work well in such an upright position), but is very comfortable for a quick spin to the local shop, wearing whatever you're wearing. No need for pads and lycra! And this is really what general transport cycling is about - utility. The return of the general utility cyclist is what will drive improvement to infrastructure, as that will rightly be perceived as more important than leisure cycling.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LcqPLBxkg#:~:text=A%20102-year-old%20man%20has%20broken%20his%20own%20world,record%20after%20cycling%2016.7%20miles%20in%20one%20hour
.


----------



## Tripster (5 Jul 2020)

So I suppose the next question is, what are alternatives to lycra when road bike riding ?
I have MTB shorts with padding in, some are very thin and cool for summer. What does everyone else not wearing lycra wear on a long ride ?


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> So I suppose the next question is, what are alternatives to lycra when road bike riding ?




seriously , have you not read the replys .....loads of alternatives available.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

A furry onesie of course, what else.


----------



## Sharky (5 Jul 2020)

One alternative is something like ..
https://www.tudorsports.co.uk/

These are more traditional than the lycra materials. I had a pair of "Lutz" 3/4 bottoms for years. Lutz were a brand that I think has disappeared, but the Tudor range is very similar.


----------



## Tripster (5 Jul 2020)

roadrash said:


> seriously , have you not read the replys .....loads of alternatives available.


 Sorry, 🙄 as in like Sharkys reply, alternatives users wear, review of, good make they came across and now use regular 👍


----------



## Tripster (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> A furry onesie of course, what else.



For Autumn/Winter 2020


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> For Autumn/Winter 2020



Summer as well, just have the zip down a bit.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> What does everyone else not wearing lycra wear on a long ride ?


Do you want o see the photos


----------



## Tripster (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Summer as well, just have the zip down a bit.



If the zip goes a touch too low whilst pedalling up a steep incline, could end up with a nipped sausage 😖
Or worse still A John McPint issue 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xAexXyzPdg0


----------



## Tripster (5 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Do you want o see the photos



Have a back, sack and crack wax first 👍


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> Have a back, sack and crack wax first 👍


I'm like that all the time Mr Smoooooooth here


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> A furry onesie of course, what else.



splendid idea......apart from when you need to pee


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Do you want o see the photos




@Tripster , please say no , we have already seen em


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2020)

Sport in general covers such a wide spectrum of people, shapes, sizes and ages I find it really hard to actually give a stuff what clothing is being worn.

Seen a few faux pas over the years but they didn't particularly affect my day at all


----------



## Saluki (5 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> And to think I thought of you as such a nice person. Next you'll be telling us you as @Saluki called it 'Bike Tarting' where you stand on the pedals and 'wiggle' after passing a fanciable bloke.


Pretty sure that I never said that.
You may be confusing me with someone else.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jul 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Sport in general covers such a wide spectrum of people, shapes, sizes and ages I find it really hard to actually give a stuff what clothing is being worn.
> 
> Seen a few faux pas over the years but they didn't particularly affect my day at all




^^^ exactly this^^^^ I cant understand why someone would think ….ooh he/she shouldn't be wearing that after all people who live in glass houses are worth two in the bush …….or summat like that


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2020)

roadrash said:


> splendid idea......apart from when you need to pee



Planning old boy planning, I have a relief hole already cut.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jul 2020)

Sharky said:


> One alternative is something like ..
> https://www.tudorsports.co.uk/
> 
> These are more traditional than the lycra materials. I had a pair of "Lutz" 3/4 bottoms for years. Lutz were a brand that I think has disappeared, but the Tudor range is very similar.


It's not really the fabric, it's the fit that some worry about. After all we used to wear wool shorts (with REAL chamois leather inserts - not padded) and jerseys but the fit was much the same. Of course if you were more of a cycle-tourist plus fours were the thing to wear, with Argyle socks or more relaxed fitting shorts, shirt and jacket. Holdsworthy Cyclists Aids


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2020)

Saluki said:


> Pretty sure that I never said that.
> You may be confusing me with someone else.


Probably, it was many years ago that I half remember a girl on here posting it (I remember laughing at the post)


----------



## Brandane (5 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> So I suppose the next question is, what are alternatives to lycra when road bike riding ?
> I have MTB shorts with padding in, some are very thin and cool for summer. What does everyone else not wearing lycra wear on a long ride ?


There is no clear answer to that. For me, it depends on many things, like the weather, where I am going, how far I am going, will I be stopping anywhere, using public transport at any stage, which bike I am using, what mood I am in, wanting to go fast or dawdle, using paths or roads, any chance of rain, etc. etc..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jul 2020)

Normal shorts and underwear, normal t shirt. @Tripster


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> No. Just learn to tuck if going out in public
> 
> And whatever you do...do NOT get white shorts


Have just received this from Evans.


----------



## BrianUK (5 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> If the zip goes a touch too low whilst pedalling up a steep incline, could end up with a nipped sausage 😖
> Or worse still A John McPint issue
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xAexXyzPdg0




Sounds dreadful!!  haha


----------



## Nigelnightmare (5 Jul 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Nothing wrong with the lycra, but the full colour matching is way OTT.
> 
> I take a perverse delight in mis-matching my cycling clothes when I go for a ride e.g red jersey, black shorts, blue socks and orange/pink helmet just to hear my wife say "have you looked in a mirror at all?" There is no need for an answer.



If your helmet is orange/pink in colour you should seriously consider getting looser lycra's.


----------



## oldkit (5 Jul 2020)

I am nearly 64, I wear lycra shorts and if the mercury hits above 80f, sometimes not much else, I certainly ain't a pretty sight, but will cover the top 1/2 if visiting folks. I don't give a damn what I look like, the shorts keep everything where it should be.
I ventured forth today wearing a pair of Jogging pants and regretted not wearing shorts underneath as I sat on something I didn't want to, and getting off, the leg caught on the front of my saddle, nearly had me on the floor did that!😊
Hoping for some more top off type heat afore too long.


----------



## MntnMan62 (6 Jul 2020)

When not wearing lycra, I wear this.






(That is NOT me)


----------



## Tripster (6 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> When not wearing lycra, I wear this.
> 
> View attachment 534400
> 
> ...



Any other colour choices ? Would so look good in red 😂


----------



## MntnMan62 (6 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> In the 80s I used to go touring in a pair of shorts from Millets, with swimming trunks underneath. Never did me any 'arm.
> 
> These days wear padded shorts under tracky bottom style longs or shorts like Humvees. I wear purpose made cycling jerseys because of the pockets and the long cut.
> 
> ...



True about the lycra. I do find that loser fitting tops slow me down when I'm pedaling into a headwind. I do seem to slide through those headwinds better with a tighter jersey.


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Have just received this from Evans.
> 
> View attachment 534274


Let me guess: it says you should wear whatever Mike Ashley sells?


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Probably, it was many years ago that I half remember a girl on here posting it (I remember laughing at the post)


It seems to have been @ScotiaLass https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/10-things-ive-learned-so-far.154036/ - check before you post!


----------



## Tripster (6 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> It seems to have been @ScotiaLass https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/10-things-ive-learned-so-far.154036/ - check before you post!



Anyone can make a small mistake, it was 2014 🙄


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2020)

screenman said:


> Planning old boy planning, I have a relief hole already cut.


And a tandem-trike pilot?


----------



## Slick (6 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> It seems to have been @ScotiaLass https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/10-things-ive-learned-so-far.154036/ - check before you post!


Wow, good investigative skills.


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Wow, good investigative skills.


I just used that magnifying glass icon in the header of every page and entered the terms: "bike tarting" stand


----------



## Slick (6 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> I just used that magnifying glass icon in the header of every page and entered the terms: "bike tarting" stand


Still, not bad.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2020)

mjr said:


> Let me guess: it says you should wear whatever Mike Ashley sells?


it's suggesting white shorts.
see above.


----------



## silva (15 Jul 2020)

I'm wearing lycra since last week.
Why: crap government that used corona virus as excuse for a further round of freedom restrictions, forced last friday mouth masks, and I decided to do the same as bank robbers: I found a unrepairable sports short, cut out a part, put it around my head tight, then made several knots at the back.
Quite tight, since it has to cover my eyes too, so I want the fabric to expand enough to allow me to see through it. I can even read price tickets and pay at the counter. As a statement against crap government. It works: alot people get the message I intend with it.


----------



## MntnMan62 (15 Jul 2020)

silva said:


> I'm wearing lycra since last week.
> Why: crap government that used corona virus as excuse for a further round of freedom restrictions, forced last friday mouth masks, and I decided to do the same as bank robbers: I found a unrepairable sports short, cut out a part, put it around my head tight, then made several knots at the back.
> Quite tight, since it has to cover my eyes too, so I want the fabric to expand enough to allow me to see through it. I can even read price tickets and pay at the counter. As a statement against crap government. It works: alot people get the message I intend with it.



Just so I understand you correctly, you find wearing a mask too much of an inconvenience so you would rather spread your mouth mucus around and potentially give someone the coronavirus who could then die or be left with lifelong organ damage if they happen to survive? All in the name of your personal freedoms? Do we have that right here?


----------



## Sharky (16 Feb 2021)

Have been reassured..






As I am into my 8th decade


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2021)

109 seems to be fine






https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Marchand_(cyclist)

The Ardechoise is, incidentally, the best cycling event I've ever done.


----------



## Xipe Totec (16 Feb 2021)

What a bizarre question!

Any footballers here? What age is too old for football boots?


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> What a bizarre question!
> 
> Any footballers here? What age is too old for football boots?


11


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Feb 2021)

How old is too old for lycra?

When it's worn so thin you can see the crack in your ar*e through it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Feb 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> When it's worn so thin you can see the crack in your ar*e through it



I once climbed the Galibier for a stretch behind two Danish riders wearing white lycra shorts. Sadly, I cannot shift the memory - more painful than the climb!


----------



## Xipe Totec (16 Feb 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> How old is too old for lycra?
> 
> When it's worn so thin you can see the crack in your ar*e through it


What if it's permanently stretched so tight one's fissure is blatantly visible? Asking for a friend.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> What if it's permanently stretched so tight one's fissure is blatantly visible? Asking for a friend.


----------



## iluvmybike (16 Feb 2021)

Go for it. We are both 67 and still happy to wear it even though we are not racing shapes! But please don't get the cheapo crinkly fit stuff!!


----------



## Rusty Nails (16 Feb 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> What if it's permanently stretched so tight one's fissure is blatantly visible? Asking for a friend.



The answer to that is XXXL.


----------



## Sharky (16 Feb 2021)

One thing about wearing lycra and helmets, is that it makes you look young. When I joined my current club and joined the club runs, all the other riders looked really young and fit. I couldn't believe my eyes when I attended the annual prize presentation. The same young and fit riders wearing their Sunday best suits were ancient. They looked about 25 yrs older than when they were on bikes. 

They still looked younger than me though!


----------



## Xipe Totec (16 Feb 2021)

The thing about lycra is that while to the rest of the world, you may look like a balloon filled with melted cheese & tied in the middle - wearing it feels great!


----------



## Durango Bay (16 Feb 2021)

I shall be wearing lycra as long as I can still ride a bike.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (17 Feb 2021)

Sharky said:


> One thing about wearing lycra and helmets, is that it makes you look young.



Another thing is it makes you look like a "cyclist". A lot of other road users really don't like cyclists at all, whereas they are far less hostile to someone who merely happens to be riding a bike. There's a difference in perception.


----------



## Venod (17 Feb 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Another thing is it makes you look like a "cyclist". A lot of other road users really don't like cyclists at all, whereas they are far less hostile to someone who merely happens to be riding a bike. There's a difference in perception.



Anybody who rides a bike is a cyclist.


----------



## OnlyJen (17 Feb 2021)

Old thread resurrection by a new member .... please don't shoot me yet ...

just relieved that cycling around in my Lycra running crops will not have people falling off their bikes with hilarious laughter 

Edit: I never noticed the other 14 pages after page 1  

You will get used to me, promise ......


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Feb 2021)

Venod said:


> Anybody who rides a bike is a cyclist.


----------



## Casper1978 (2 Sep 2022)

I get slagged at work a lot for wearing cycle gear , I have always worn the gear even when everything was wool 😁😁. I am 58 , I like my retro gear and bikes . I am not a racing snake , I like to feel comfortable on the bike , like my white socks and black shorts as that’s what I was used to back in the day . Struggling to get white socks these days😂😂. Wear what you feel comfortable in , also if you look the part in your mind , you will feel the part , keeping you motivated is also important . Hell I love watching my chrome spokes in the sun . You are doing it for yourself at the end of the day . I have larger kits for the start of the season and aim to get my nicer kits on for mid season …,, alot of other friends admire that I am still keen to be out on my bike. Negative comments usually from a minority ! Wear with pride , I say 👍👍


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2022)

Casper1978 said:


> I get slagged at work a lot for wearing cycle gear , I have always worn the gear even when everything was wool 😁😁. I am 58 , I like my retro gear and bikes . I am not a racing snake , I like to feel comfortable on the bike , like my white socks and black shorts as that’s what I was used to back in the day . Struggling to get white socks these days😂😂. Wear what you feel comfortable in , also if you look the part in your mind , you will feel the part , keeping you motivated is also important . Hell I love watching my chrome spokes in the sun . You are doing it for yourself at the end of the day . I have larger kits for the start of the season and aim to get my nicer kits on for mid season …,, alot of other friends admire that I am still keen to be out on my bike. Negative comments usually from a minority ! Wear with pride , I say 👍👍



Shutt VR have some nice white socks


----------



## tinywheels (2 Sep 2022)

As a Brompton rider,I shall be sticking to my tweed two piece suit and sensible shoes.
If the weather affords it,possibly a blazer and smart shorts,knee length of course. 
Those of you without the physique of a racing snake, should steer clear of lycra.


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2022)

71 and out in Lycra this morning early. Would not like to ride without it to be honest


----------



## Cycleops (2 Sep 2022)

rustybolts said:


> 71 and out in Lycra this morning early. Would not like to ride without it to be honest


Pics or we don't believe you.


----------



## rustybolts (2 Sep 2022)

French cyclist Robert Marchand, 105, reacts after setting a record for distance cycled in one hour, at the velodrome of Saint-Quentin en Yvelines, outside Paris on Wednesday.
Thibault Camus/AP
Frenchman Robert Marchand set a new world record Wednesday when he cycled 22.547 kilometers (about 14 miles) in an hour — at the age of 105.

Wearing a purple and yellow cycling suit, pink helmet and yellow glasses, Marchand completed 92 laps at the Velodrome National, an indoor track near Paris that's used for elite cycling events. According to The Associated Press, he set a new record for the 105-plus age group and received a standing ovation from people in the crowd, who chanted "Robert, Robert" as he rolled to a stop.

Still, he said he could have done better.

"I did not see the sign warning me I had 10 minutes left," Marchand said, according to the AP. "Otherwise I would have gone faster, I would have posted a better time. I'm now waiting for a rival."

For comparison, the U.K.'s Bradley Wiggins rode 54.526 kilometers (about 34 miles) in 2015 and holds the record for the men's hour, the BBC reported.

"I am not here to be champion. I am here to prove that at 105 years old you can still ride a bike," Marchand said, per Eurosport.


----------



## derrick (2 Sep 2022)

70 years old, going to be wearing lycra for a few years yet. wear what you like, nobody really gives a shoot.


----------



## icowden (2 Sep 2022)

derrick said:


> 70 years old, going to be wearing lycra for a few years yet. wear what you like, nobody really gives a shoot.


100% agree. The social group that I ride with on a Saturday is generally populated by people between 60 and 80 (they are still reasonably quick - our average pace is about 12mph - I'm the youngster in the group; not even 50 yet!). All of them with the exception of me and one other wear lycra irrespective of body shape. I technically wear lycra but under baggy shorts (Endura Humvees) and I like a loose fitting shirt, although I often wear the tighter fitting club gilet over the top.

The thing is, especially on longer rides, the Humvees can get quite uncomfortable and I'm serious considering just getting some lycra cycling shorts. It's about comfort and whereas I'd have felt uncomfortable commuting in Lycra 5 years ago, I couldn't really care less when I'm out with a friendly group of people puffing up hills and zooming down them.


----------



## presta (2 Sep 2022)

Whenever anyone bumps a thread from years ago, I think "shall I just reply, or shall I check all 15 pages first to see if I've already said it".


----------



## icowden (2 Sep 2022)

presta said:


> Whenever anyone bumps a thread from years ago, I think "shall I just reply, or shall I check all 15 pages first to see if I've already said it".



I've often thought that some sort of banner indicating a resurrected thread would be useful along with a filter to show any posts that you have made in that thread  (or just an AI - "you have already made this point 2 years ago -are you sure you want to re-state")


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Sep 2022)

I wear lycra but not exactly aerodynamic stuff...I am not trying to shave seconds off my ride times.

I was in TKMaxx yesterday and saw a nice looking Italian lycra full-zip jersey at a very good price so I went to try it on, thinking that at size L it would be fine...I am 5'8" and 150lbs. When I tried it on I couldn't stop laughing. I looked like a badly stuffed sausage. My wife was upset that I didn't show her what it looked like, but there was no way I was going to step out of that changing room wearing it.

I then noticed it was Team Fit. There is lycra... and there is lycra.


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Sep 2022)

Just look for yourself in the search box. Now 2 years on from my first post (now 75), still much the same - in fact I think I look better in 'lycra' than other clothing. I don't mind popping into a supermarket in cycling kit, or stopping to put fuel in the car after a ride. No comments received, no problem 

edit - and I'm still shaving my legs


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Sep 2022)

Unless you race, lycra is hideous in my opinion. Bit like wearing a F1 fire suit to go driving.


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Unless you race, lycra is hideous in my opinion. Bit like wearing a F1 fire suit to go driving.


The way some people drive , an F1 fire suit might be a sensible choice .


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

derrick said:


> 70 years old, going to be wearing lycra for a few years yet. wear what you like,* nobody really gives a shoot.*



and... even if they do... tough


----------



## icowden (2 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Unless you race, lycra is hideous in my opinion. Bit like wearing a F1 fire suit to go driving.



I'm going to go out on a limb and both agree and disagree. It's far from my favourite look - I agree with you there. But it is **by far** the most comfortable over a distance. Sure, if you are just doing a few miles, but 40 or 50 miles or more and lycra / spandex whatever is really comfy, wicks the sweat, stops chafing etc. You don't have to be going fast to get the benefits - in fact when I tried to do a 100 mile sportive, I found the baggies really problematic - hot and chafing at my knees, even with the lycra underneath

The driving analogy just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

youngoldbloke said:


> edit - and I'm still shaving my legs


Oh, that is so gross. How many nano seconds per km do you think it might save you?
5 kg off the weight will beat that


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Sep 2022)

I'm 57, best shape in many a year. I look good in Lycra 😁


----------



## Sharky (2 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I'm 57, best shape in many a year. I look good in Lycra 😁



We all look good in lycra. It's when you get to the club's annual dinner and everybody dressed in their Sunday best that we look old!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I'm 57, best shape in many a year. I look good in Lycra 😁



So long as you believe that, what does it matter what anyone else thinks?


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> So long as you believe that, what does it matter what anyone else thinks?



I'm fine, a bit Robert Redford until I meet that a scruffy old git who lives in the bathroom cabinet.
But these days you can be what you believe you are.


----------



## Brandane (2 Sep 2022)

I will wear lycra, ONLY IF I am doing a ride from home and returning home again without stopping anywhere to visit, or going into a shop, a café, using the train for part of the journey, etc.. 

It is a rare occasion for me to be doing that, so the lycra stays in the drawer mostly. People have mentioned that it is comfortable. Personally I find a cotton T shirt and normal shorts just as comfortable. And I don't feel like an exhibitionist walking round shops or visiting friends/family!


----------



## geocycle (2 Sep 2022)

I’m much the same as @Brandane , I generally wear loose fitting shorts eg Rapha touring or Rohan and a mountain equipment t shirt. I have some loose cycling jerseys which are useful for the pockets. It’s mainly about function eg quick drying and not too flappy but also so I can do touristy things on a ride. I’ve just got a nice cycling shirt from Chapeau described as a Cafe fit, which sums my physique perfectly!


----------



## Ian H (2 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Oh, that is so gross. How many nano seconds per km do you think it might save you?
> 5 kg off the weight will beat that


 My old mate, the late, great Pete Luxton, was cycling up to a few weeks before he died. Ever decreasing mileage as the cancer got him, but still going. He proudly told me that he still shaved his legs even when he was down to a few miles a day. But then he was an old-fashioned all-round cyclist, rode competitively, toured, rode audax events, etc. 

Not 'gross' and not about speed.


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> *My old mate, the late, great Pete Luxton,* was cycling up to a few weeks before he died. Ever decreasing mileage as the cancer got him, but still going. He proudly told me that *he still shaved his legs even when he was down to a few miles a day. * But then he was an old-fashioned all-round cyclist, rode competitively, toured, rode audax events, etc.
> 
> Not 'gross' and not about speed.



Well done him!

What is the big deal about shaving your legs (or not, as the case may be)?, it is personal choice, nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## ExBrit (2 Sep 2022)

What age is too old for lycra? Same as it's always been - the age of your parents.


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Sep 2022)

icowden said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and both agree and disagree. It's far from my favourite look - I agree with you there. But it is **by far** the most comfortable over a distance. Sure, if you are just doing a few miles, but 40 or 50 miles or more and lycra / spandex whatever is really comfy, wicks the sweat, stops chafing etc. You don't have to be going fast to get the benefits - in fact when I tried to do a 100 mile sportive, I found the baggies really problematic - hot and chafing at my knees, even with the lycra underneath
> 
> The driving analogy just doesn't work for me.


+1

You can also go out running in ordinary clothes and an old pair of tennis shoes, but there is a reason why many people prefer shorts/running tops and trainers.

Chacun à son goût


----------



## Juan Kog (2 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> But then he was an old-fashioned all-round cyclist, rode competitively, toured, rode audax events, etc.


when I started club cycling there were lots of cyclists like that . One weekend up early on Sunday to ride a 25 TT , the following weekend strap on the Carradice for a club hostel weekend.


----------



## iandg (2 Sep 2022)

21 😈


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

ExBrit said:


> What age is too old for lycra? Same as it's always been - the age of your parents.



Mine strutted off this mortal coil in their 50's.

I'm currently 25 years past that.

Is there a BBD for leg shaving?

Or an equivalent Eddington number?


----------



## ExBrit (2 Sep 2022)

A. Sorry to hear that
B. Well done
C. You will never be too old for lycra - no-one is.


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

ExBrit said:


> A. Sorry to hear that
> B. Well done
> C. You will never be too old for lycra - no-one is.



But normal people may find it a bit of a challenge to good taste.
Like when your grandparents turn up at a family do in what they wore when they first met.
A challenge, can I get in the Lycra that I still have?! 
Second question, should I try? 

Can you still get that mysterious creme that was necessary for a certain area?

That was kit I wore until my 40s. 
A photo may follow.
Lawyers and style consultant being consulted. I might damage the family brand franchise


----------



## taximan (3 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> When you bend down to pull your shorts up only to find you are not able to straighten up.



I know what you mean


----------



## Sharky (3 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Dont forget to get the ‘chain tattoo’ for more street cred


That tattoo looks to be on his left outer leg. Surely for realism, it should be on his right inner leg?


----------



## Mike_P (3 Sep 2022)

Sharky said:


> That tattoo looks to be on his left outer leg. Surely for realism, it should be on his right inner leg?



Perfectly authentic when you have stood too close on the right side of the bike facing forward; had me puzzled for a while when it happened!


----------



## Sharky (3 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Perfectly authentic when you have stood too close on the right side of the bike facing forward; had me puzzled for a while when it happened!



Very plausible.
For me though, being right handed and in the UK, always stand to the left of the bike.


----------



## Gwylan (3 Sep 2022)

Well, I went and found my 80's Lycra shorts & bib. Not too bad a fit, considering. 
Thought I'd like a top to match.
Googled Carrera and found the bib set. The had to sit down £50+ for a replacement. I am confident I would never have spent that much.


----------



## chris-suffolk (3 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well, I went and found my 80's Lycra shorts & bib. Not too bad a fit, considering.
> Thought I'd like a top to match.
> Googled Carrera and found the bib set. The had to sit down £50+ for a replacement. I am confident I would never have spent that much.



£50 for bib's is quite cheap. Easy to pay well north of £100.


----------



## Gwylan (3 Sep 2022)

chris-suffolk said:


> £50 for bib's is quite cheap. Easy to pay well north of £100.



Well they are out there at £100+, but didn't want to exaggerate.


----------



## simongt (3 Sep 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Well I'm nearly 69 wear what you like, just be comfortable


At 69, agree completely - !


----------



## chrisleuty (3 Sep 2022)

Sharky said:


> That tattoo looks to be on his left outer leg. Surely for realism, it should be on his right inner leg?



Looking at the shoe straps, that is his right inner leg.


----------



## YellowV2 (3 Sep 2022)

Same here


----------



## Sharky (3 Sep 2022)

chrisleuty said:


> Looking at the shoe straps, that is his right inner leg.



Well spotted. I can sleep soundly now


----------



## Ian H (3 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Dont forget to get the ‘chain tattoo’ for more street cred
> 
> 
> View attachment 533601



Sign of an incompetent beginner. I know at least one club will ban you from the club-run for that.


----------



## neil_merseyside (3 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> Sign of an incompetent beginner. I know at least one club will ban you from the club-run for that.



I'd not join a club like that in the first place. 

Erm, actually I think I might join and then rock up to every ride with a ring bite on my left leg (arm even?) around knee (elbow) to see how many riders exploded spontaneously.


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> Sign of an incompetent beginner. I know at least one club will ban you from the club-run for that.



Obviously that's ridiculous.


----------



## Ian H (4 Sep 2022)

neil_merseyside said:


> I'd not join a club like that in the first place.
> 
> Erm, actually I think I might join and then rock up to every ride with a ring bite on my left leg (arm even?) around knee (elbow) to see how many riders exploded spontaneously.



They're quite local to you so you could do that.


----------



## tinywheels (4 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Obviously that's ridiculous.



so are many clubs


----------



## Slick (4 Sep 2022)

tinywheels said:


> so are many clubs



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> Sign of an incompetent beginner. I know at least one club will ban you from the club-run for that.



Is this true, if so which one? I'd steer well away from a club like that.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Sep 2022)

That's the trouble with all clubs, be it cycling, golf, model aeroplane or whatever, you'll always get a few in a position of power who take pleasure in dictating to and exerting influence other others.


----------



## simongt (4 Sep 2022)

On the subject matter, had a good tidy / clear out of redundant & surplus clothing today which included two pairs of lycra shorts, one of which was about 25 years old. On the basis that I haven't actually worn lycra for some years due to being a cycling for the ride and not the record bod and my bikes have either B.17 or C.17 saddles, thus making anything more than occasional padded undershorts on longer rides supurfluous. 
Oh, I'm 69.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Sep 2022)

simongt said:


> On the subject matter, had a good tidy / clear out of redundant & surplus clothing today which included two pairs of lycra shorts, one of which was about 25 years old. On the basis that I haven't actually worn lycra for some years due to being a cycling for the ride and not the record bod and my bikes have either B.17 or C.17 saddles, thus making anything more than occasional padded undershorts on longer rides supurfluous.
> Oh, I'm 69.


I'm getting on for not 69, and only cycle in lycra, because it's comfortable, and I really don't give a good goddamn what anyone thinks about it. I certainly can't imagine it looks too wonderful on me, but hey ho, not worried!


----------



## simongt (4 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> certainly can't imagine it looks too wonderful on me, but hey ho, not worried!


Good for you - !


----------



## Sloth (13 Sep 2022)

Birth onwards…..


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Sep 2022)

But, it looks so good on fat old blokes.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Sep 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> But, it looks so good on fat old blokes.
> View attachment 660922


Ok, maybe there _are_ limits...


----------



## Sharky (13 Sep 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> But, it looks so good on fat old blokes.
> View attachment 660922



Just googled
The story is that _Mr. Lampre Kit_ was the Mayor of the Town the Tour came through and was beaming with pride.

https://www.bikehugger.com/posts/internet-famous-fat-guy-spande/


----------



## CXRAndy (13 Sep 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Ok, maybe there _are_ limits...



Nope still room for more stretch


----------



## Sloth (13 Sep 2022)

my eyes...my poor eyes......


----------



## ExBrit (13 Sep 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> But, it looks so good on fat old blokes.
> View attachment 660922



You just know they gave him an extra small


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2022)

ExBrit said:


> You just know they gave him an extra small



Is that the same size as the Italian XXXL


----------



## Gwylan (14 Sep 2022)

A new, scientific (?) approach. The Lycra coefficient.
To qualify your LC has to be more than 1950.
Take the year, subtract your Eddington number and then subtract your age in years.
If the number is equal to or greater than 1950 that's fine.
If less than 1950 time to reflect on who is kidding who. 

What you will find is that as time progresses the wearing of Lycra will decrease. 
Individuals E number declines as their age increases making 1950 increasingly difficult to achieve a qualifying LC.

Example, rider is 50 and their Eddington number is 22.
2022 - 22 - 50= 1950, just OK!

Ex 2
Rider is 75 and their E number is 15, LC is 1932

Paradox is if at 75, in 2025 you have an E number of zero then LC is 1950. 
In fact generally if you do not have an E number you can carry on wearing Lycra much longer
Suggests you don't give a toss and qualify for the FTLC club. 

In fact I am excluded simply by being so old. Qualify for the VLC or the FTLC club. And rightly so.


----------



## newfhouse (14 Sep 2022)

Your Eddington number never decreases. Anyone that has ever ridden a bike more than a mile (or a kilometre) has E > 0.


----------



## kingrollo (14 Sep 2022)

59 - I still wear lycra - deep section wheels an all .......*" if you can't be fast - look fast" * is my motto !


----------



## Milzy (14 Sep 2022)

It’s not the age it’s the body fat percentage.


----------



## Sharky (14 Sep 2022)

You've confused me with science and mathematics.

I was born in 1950, so throughout my life, the year minus my age always comes back to 1950 and that's ignoring the Effington number. So throughout my life, I deduce that I've never been allowed to wear lycra!


----------



## Gwylan (15 Sep 2022)

Sharky said:


> You've confused me with science and mathematics.
> 
> I was born in 1950, so throughout my life, the year minus my age always comes back to 1950 and that's ignoring the Effington number. So throughout my life, I deduce that I've never been allowed to wear lycra!



I never said it was right or scientific .


So to meet that valid observation, I changed the formula

Take the year, deduct your age and add your E number.

That means in your case you have an E number above 75 you are good to go in Lycra. For a little while at least

Just have to work on your E number to keep the right to wear Lycra


----------



## Gwylan (15 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> It’s not the age it’s the body fat percentage.



Thought a out including BMI, but my life isn't quite that empty, yet.


----------



## Sharky (15 Sep 2022)

@Gwylan
Slowly getting my head round this, in a non serious mode.

So year minus age is the year you were born, so for me 1950

To calculate my Effington number, data from strava is
YTD miles - 591
Number of rides - 44

I'll assume that all rides are the same distance. In reality, they pretty much are as I nearly always ride the same training loop which takes just under an hour.

So my E no is 13, giving me a lycra number of 1963?

So is this high enough to ride in lycra?

Now, 120 of those miles were riding twelve 10 mile timetrials, with last few just getting inside 30 mins or 20mph+

I'd hate to be riding the 10's wearing my tweeds next year!


----------



## Gwylan (15 Sep 2022)

Hang on, I'll look on the spreadsheet.

Well it might have to go to the Court of Arbitration.

Nah! You are fine for a few years, as long as you keep your E number up. But the passage of time and a falling E number quietly erode your Lycra Coefficient.

As if it really mattered. 🤔


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Unless you race, lycra is hideous in my opinion. Bit like wearing a F1 fire suit to go driving.



IT doesn't look great, but I don't wear it for looks, I wear it for comfort.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Brandane said:


> I will wear lycra, ONLY IF I am doing a ride from home and returning home again without stopping anywhere to visit, or going into a shop, a café, using the train for part of the journey, etc..
> 
> It is a rare occasion for me to be doing that, so the lycra stays in the drawer mostly. People have mentioned that it is comfortable. Personally I find a cotton T shirt and normal shorts just as comfortable. And I don't feel like an exhibitionist walking round shops or visiting friends/family!



I ride hard enough to work up a sweat. Which means something close fitting that wicks the sweat away is much more comfortable than a cotton T shirt. And even in rides of only 40 minutes to an hour, cycling shorts with pad are more comfortable than regular shorts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> IT doesn't look great, but I don't wear it for looks, I wear it for comfort.



Get a comfortable bike instead, then you can wear what you like


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Sharky said:


> @Gwylan
> Slowly getting my head round this, in a non serious mode.
> 
> So year minus age is the year you were born, so for me 1950
> ...



That isn't your E number, that is your average distance per ride this year. 

OK, if you genuinely did always ride the same distance, they would be the same (provided you had done it enough times), but surely nobody actually rides exactly the same route every time they get on the bike.

And E number is over your lifetime (which is why it never decreases). You can get the actual number based on your strava data here.

Mine, based on age of 63 and eddington number of 30, comes out at 1989. Well within the above arbitrary limit


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Get a comfortable bike instead, then you can wear what you like



I have what I find to be a comfortable bike for the type of riding I want to do.


----------



## Sharky (15 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> but surely nobody actually rides exactly the same route every time they get on the bike


Sad tho it is, I do have one loop that I ride for the majority of my rides. Life commitments, caring for our autistic daughter who is between care homes leaves little time for much else. Occasional longer rides up to 25 miles and the regular evening 10s are the only variations.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Sharky said:


> Sad tho it is, I do have one loop that I ride for the majority of my rides. Life commitments, caring for out autistic daughter who is between care homes leaves little time for much else. Occasional longer rides up to 25 miles and the regular evening 10s are the only variations.



I was like that for a while after we moved to our current house in 2020. During the winter of 2020/2021, I almost always rode one of two routes - one was 16.4 miles, the other was 9.8. This was usually in the dark, as most of my riding is after work, or after dinner in the evening.

But then as I started riding in daylight more when the spring arrived, I started exploring a bit more, and found loads of other routes. Apart from my commute (2 days a week now), I hardly ever ride the same route twice in a week, and have something like 15-20 main routes I ride fairly often.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I have what I find to be a comfortable bike for the type of riding I want to do.



Can’t be that comfortable if you need to wear Lycra with padded stuff


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Can’t be that comfortable if you need to wear Lycra with padded stuff



I'd always thought you were a cyclist.

Clearly I was wrong, or you are just trolling.


----------



## icowden (15 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I'd always thought you were a cyclist.
> Clearly I was wrong, or you are just trolling.


Probably a bit of both - people are allowed to be different.

I've just been reading The Downhill Hiking Club (Dom Joly hiking across Lebanon) and one of the details in there is that Dom and Chris are appalled that their third team mate, Harry not only has no proper hiking gear but that he also intends to hike commando rather than wearing proper wicking underwear. Naturally Harry has no issues down below.

I wear what makes me comfy.


----------



## Brandane (15 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I'd always thought you were a cyclist.



So we're back to that old chestnut, are we? You can't be a "cyclist" (whatever one of them might be) unless you wear lycra, helmet, bright green socks, ride carbon frames, and look down your nose at all those lesser cyclists.
Good job we are all different.
Incidentally, I do possess all the items I listed with the exception of the bright green socks. But my "go to" bike is a steel framed Genesis Croix de Fer. With a Brooks B17 which negates any need for padding.


----------



## Gwylan (15 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> IT doesn't look great, but I don't wear it for looks, I wear it for comfort.



"it's a comfort thing, Marge" Homer Simpson


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Brandane said:


> So we're back to that old chestnut, are we? You can't be a "cyclist" (whatever one of them might be) unless you wear lycra, helmet, bright green socks, ride carbon frames, and look down your nose at all those lesser cyclists.


No, we aren't back to that at all.

His statement though showed a total lack of understanding that many forms of cycling aren't inherently "comfortable".

If he genuinely thinks the answer to the fact that some of us need lycra (or similar) to be comfortable in the type of riding we do is "get a more comfortable bike", then he isn't enough of a cyclist to understand how various people ride.

I think he probably does understand perfectly well actually, and is just trolling.


----------



## ExBrit (15 Sep 2022)

I'm pretty sure they're trying to be funny and people took it seriously. I cannot imagine anyone thinking you can be too comfortable on a bike. It's like answering the question "How can ride faster?" with the answer "Pedal harder".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I'd always thought you were a cyclist.
> 
> Clearly I was wrong, or you are just trolling.



Nope I’m a long time cyclist but if you need padded clothing it means your bike isn’t that comfortable. Surely you can see that?


----------



## ExBrit (15 Sep 2022)

When you're 200 miles into a ride, you need everything to be comfortable. Shorts, short liner, butt cream, saddle, frame geometry, tires, frequent standing, everything you can do to be comfortable you have to do. If they only make padded shorts from lycra then that's where you have to go. If someone thinks you're too old for lycra and you're finishing up a double century, obviously they're wrong.


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nope I’m a long time cyclist but if you need padded clothing it means your bike isn’t that comfortable. Surely you can see that?



No, I can't see that. And I don't understand how any semi-serious cyclist could fail to understand this.

I can ride my bike for 2-3 hours without discomfort when wearing the proper shorts (I could probably do more, but haven't to date). If I ride with "regular" shorts, I can't manage more than half an hour or so before I start getting sore. But that isn't the bike as such, it is the fact I am exercising fairly hard while sitting.


----------



## ExBrit (17 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nope I’m a long time cyclist but if you need padded clothing it means your bike isn’t that comfortable. Surely you can see that?



You may be a long time cyclist, but you've never cycled for a long time.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nope I’m a long time cyclist but if you need padded clothing it means your bike isn’t that comfortable. Surely you can see that?



But to be fair, you are a recumbent rider so don't need padding. Would you have attempted LEL on an upright with no padded shorts?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2022)

ianrauk said:


> But to be fair, you are a recumbent rider so don't need padding. Would you have attempted LEL on an upright with no padded shorts?



I wouldn’t attempt LEL upright full stop these days. But I don’t wear padded shorts on my upright when I do ride it.


----------



## HLaB (18 Sep 2022)

Peter a legend in these parts is 92years now and because I searched for him a targeted Farceboke thing came up with this:


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2022)

ExBrit said:


> You may be a long time cyclist, but you've never cycled for a long time.


What do you consider a long ride if LEL isn't one?


----------



## midliferider (22 Sep 2022)

I am coming late to this discussion..
I am now over 60. I wear lycra even for short ride of 10 miles. I group rides, both in UK and USA, all group members including those who are over 80 always wear lycra.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I wouldn’t attempt LEL upright full stop these days. But I don’t wear padded shorts on my upright when I do ride it.



How often do you ride your upright reasonably energetically for more than an hour or so at a time?


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

mjr said:


> What do you consider a long ride if LEL isn't one?



I suspect Exbrit didn't know (an TBH I'd forgotten until pointed out by somebody else after ExBrit's post) that Ming is normally a recumbent rider - and did LEL on a recumbent.

Very different requirements for comfort to those of us riding uprights.


----------



## mjr (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I suspect Exbrit didn't know (an TBH I'd forgotten until pointed out by somebody else after ExBrit's post) that Ming is normally a recumbent rider - and did LEL on a recumbent.
> 
> Very different requirements for comfort to those of us riding uprights.


Even so, even on an upright, padded pants are usually compensating for an ill-fitting saddle or an unsustainable riding position.

While I've not yet ridden LEL, I've done many 100+ milers and multiday tours unpadded and unlycra-ed without discomfort. Allergies discourage me wearing it. If you like the badly-stuffed sausage look, go for it, but don't pretend it's better than simply riding.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I suspect Exbrit didn't know (an TBH I'd forgotten until pointed out by somebody else after ExBrit's post) that Ming is normally a recumbent rider - and did LEL on a recumbent.
> 
> Very different requirements for comfort to those of us riding uprights.



I rode LEL 2013 on an upright bike

I don't know why you are arguing your saddle is comfortable, when you have to wear padded pants for rides as short as an hour.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I rode LEL 2013 on an upright bike
> 
> I don't know why you are arguing your saddle is comfortable, when you have to wear padded pants for rides as short as an hour.
> 
> View attachment 661992



You clearly don't understand. I'm not sure why.

Proper cycling shorts aren't mainly about saddle comfort, they are mainly about reducing chafing.


----------



## icowden (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Proper cycling shorts aren't mainly about saddle comfort, they are mainly about reducing chafing.


They also help ensure that the gentleman's tackle is kept comfortably secured and not bashing about all over the place...


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> You clearly don't understand. I'm not sure why.
> 
> Proper cycling shorts aren't mainly about saddle comfort, they are mainly about reducing chafing.



Absolutely correct. the chamois in earlier cycling shorts was exactly that - a piece of chamois leather, not a pad.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> You clearly don't understand. I'm not sure why.
> 
> Proper cycling shorts aren't mainly about saddle comfort, they are mainly about reducing chafing.



and what is causing the chaffing, the saddle / bum interface! I understand perfectly monsieur, whilst you are stubbornly insisting your saddle is comfortable whilst needing to wear padded pants! Get the right saddle and you won't need the padded pants.


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2022)

Twenty one page now! 

My view:

If some people wish to wear Lycra, so, be it, it is called choice, it is not compulsory

Are such strongly held views applicable to the wearing/not wearing of:

Flat caps
Jeans
Shoes without socks
shirt without tie
Track suit to watch TV
... etc


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> and what is causing the chaffing, the saddle / bum interface! I understand perfectly monsieur, whilst you are stubbornly insisting your saddle is comfortable whilst needing to wear padded pants! Get the right saddle and you won't need the padded pants.



I don't believe there is a "right" saddle that does that.

Though it is something that is rather hard to test out empirically. There aren't many places that are likely to let you borrow a saddle for a couple of hours ride then try another and another until you find one which works.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Sep 2022)

I wonder what proportion of LEL, PBP and Tour de France riders wear padded shorts? Perhaps the vast majority of them are on uncomfortable bikes?


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2022)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I wonder what proportion of LEL, PBP and Tour de France riders wear padded shorts? Perhaps the vast majority of them are on uncomfortable bikes?



Well for professional cyclists, comfort isn't a primary design aim of the bike, so referencing them in this regard isn't necessarily useful.

But LEL & PBP riders aren't (usually) doing it competitively with bikes designed to be the fastest regardless of comfort, so those are certainly relevant.

I *suspect* Ming will try to claim they (and we) have all been taken in by the marketing hype, and those shorts really aren't necessary.


----------



## icowden (22 Sep 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Flat caps


Only Peaky Blinders cosplayers.


BoldonLad said:


> Jeans


Only for the under 40s or people doing DIY / gardening.


BoldonLad said:


> Shoes without socks


Hanging offence.


BoldonLad said:


> shirt without tie


Everyone - business casual.


BoldonLad said:


> Track suit to watch TV


Only in Liverpool and council estates (this is a joke).


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2022)

icowden said:


> Only Peaky Blinders cosplayers.
> 
> Only for the under 40s or people doing DIY / gardening.
> 
> ...



I am a taking it all as a joke, or, assuming you live in North Korea.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2022)

I use a cycle as transport, sometimes 1 hour, sometimes 6 or 7 hours on a day out. Brooks saddle combat trousers, walking boots with a t shirt. No need for special gear personally.


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Well for professional cyclists, comfort isn't a primary design aim of the bike, so referencing them in this regard isn't necessarily useful..



I would have thought if you were riding over 3000 km in 3 weeks, comfort would be a very high priority!


----------



## ExBrit (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I suspect Exbrit didn't know (an TBH I'd forgotten until pointed out by somebody else after ExBrit's post) that Ming is normally a recumbent rider - and did LEL on a recumbent.
> 
> Very different requirements for comfort to those of us riding uprights.



'Bents don't count. I used to ride one many years ago and butt padding was unnecessary. We're talking real bikes here.


----------



## ExBrit (22 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I use a cycle as transport, sometimes 1 hour, sometimes 6 or 7 hours on a day out. Brooks saddle combat trousers, walking boots with a t shirt. No need for special gear personally.



Funny you mention that. There was a chap who rode with the club many years back on a 40 year old bike, regular shorts, tee-shirt, gardening gloves, toe-clips. He was perfectly happy. He was also one out of a hundred. Your average person wouldn't do that. It takes all sorts.


----------



## Venod (22 Sep 2022)

I have just been on holiday, in the gym there were three bikes, two with normal saddles and one recumbent style, it soon became apparent that with just running shorts on I wasn't riding the normal bikes for any length of time, the recumbent I rode everyday.

It seems 50+ years of shorts with inserts has made me soft.

https://www.roadbikerider.com/padded-cycling-shorts-help/#:~:text=Cycling shorts are really tight,ll want to wear them.


----------



## abcd efg (22 Sep 2022)

Tripster said:


> 45 Returning to road cycling but am I too old for Lycra ?😱
> 13 stone, healthy figure 😛, (wife says my legs are my best bit, the rest is crap) and spend most of my life wearing shorts (even in winter) but am I just too old now to wear the budgie smuggling bib shorts and figure hugging tops of a road cyclist ?



I'm 80 and often wear Lycra especially for a long or difficult ride. Age should have nothing to do with what you wear. But I am going to talk to Corrine Dennis about her touring shorts. I expect they might be a great addition to my cycling wardrobe.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Sep 2022)

How old is too old for Lycra? About 145 I'd say. You'd maybe be past it by then perhaps. Maybe


----------



## abcd efg (22 Sep 2022)

abcd efg said:


> I'm 80 and often wear Lycra especially for a long or difficult ride. Age should have nothing to do with what you wear. But I am going to talk to Corrine Dennis about her touring shorts. I expect they might be a great addition to my cycling wardrobe.



Should have said Corrine Douglas, not aa


----------



## abcd efg (22 Sep 2022)

abcd efg said:


> Should have said Corrine Douglas, not Dennis in my message above. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## davidphilips (22 Sep 2022)

The only question that should be asked about wearing lycra, is the lycra to old for you?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I *suspect* Ming will try to claim they (and we) have all been taken in by the marketing hype, and those shorts really aren't necessary.



Big difference between comfort issues over 70 or so hours of riding with little rest and having comfort issues after an hour.


----------

